# OHIO: Purebred Male Golden needs adopted!



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like a well taken care of dog. I bet someone's probably looking for him, but we should contact all the rescues in the area we can.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a beautiful dog!!!!

this guy has grabbed my heart.................................


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Claudia's friend is looking for a friend.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Where are all those people who were on here looking for a dog?????? Newbies, we are pretty good at putting together transports.... just ask Marlene and Rob.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I know! I'd be happy to help transport this sweet guy!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I will send a e-mail to Ohio rescues

Golden Endings 
http://www.goldenendings.org/
Golden Treasures 
http://www.goldentreasuresrescue.org/
Golden Retriever Rescue in Northeast Ohio
http://www.grinrescue.org/


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Claudia's friend is looking for a friend.


She did, was is, I don't know she won't return any phone calls, so I don't know what's going on!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Surely one of the golden rescues will get this boy! He's handsome!!


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I need more money and a bigger house. He looks like he'd be a great big brother for Scout. He needs a big brother to protect him from his big mean cousin, Beans.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paisley*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13031120


109 PAI... 109 PAISLEY 

Golden Retriever
Medium Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 109 paisley 
Mahoning County Dog Pound, Youngstown, OH 
Click on thumbnail
to enlarge

109 PAISLEY

Mahoning County Dog Pound
Youngstown, OH
(330)740-2205 - dial 1 or 
[email protected]
*Paisley came in on:
FEBRUARY 11
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
FEBRUARY 18
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!! *
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About 109 PAISLEY
Mahoning County Dog Pound 
Youngstown, OH 
(330)740-2205 - dial 1 or 
Email Mahoning County Dog Pound 
See more pets from Mahoning County Dog Pound 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a stunning boy!!
In that last picture in his profile he looks to be maybe 4 years old or so with the slight white around his eyes. I hope he finds a rescue or home soon.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout and I wish we could have him!  He is such a handsome fella! My husband says if I can sell my $400,000 listing we'll talk. (I'm in the real estate business). :crossfing


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I've e-mailed his info to a friend who volunteers with GRIN.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is a e-mail I just got back

Claudia,

I am e-mailing you from my work address. If you ever see any others,
please feel free to contact me this way as well if you would be so kind.

Thank YOU so much for alerting us to this precious boy. I forwarded and
rang our intake team. Please know that GRIN will absolutely make every
effort to adopt him before his demise. Some shelters work well with
rescue; others do not. However, even the ones who do not will let a
Golden go to rescue if they have not been successful getting him adopted
to a private individual before his time is up.

I cannot thank you enough for this message. You are so right in that
"Goldens are like potatoe chips, you can't have just one."

Wishing you a Golden moment,

Michelle Gole
President
GRIN Rescue


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is great news. I hope this boy ends up in a wonderful home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> That is great news. I hope this boy ends up in a wonderful home.


Me too I was so exited to get the e-mail..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They have him, woohoo

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gole, Michelle" <[email protected]>
To: "Marty & Claudia" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 13, 2009 4:47 PM
Subject: RE: G.R.I.N. Rescue Service: Golden in Need


> Our Intake team has said they have the first hold on him
>
> Have a great weekend... He'll be in great hands.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I just got an email from Golden Retriever Rescue Resource. She said that he has been saved. I don't know if they have him, or if GRIN does. I emailed a friend at GRIN about him yesterday, too. Here's hoping he gets a great home through rescue!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, awesome. I haven't been on here all day and that's probably a good thing...or I'd have left work early to go see him, haha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy that someone saved him-what a sweet looking boy.
Would you mind emlg. Golden Ret. Rescue back and asking if they saved him.
It never hurts to doublecheck!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> So Happy that someone saved him-what a sweet looking boy.
> Would you mind emlg. Golden Ret. Rescue back and asking if they saved him.
> It never hurts to doublecheck!


Karen, Michelle from GRIN Rescue said he was safe and they have first hold on him, he will be safe and in great hands.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, my friend at GRIN said they're getting him (he's on hold for them), so I think Paisley's safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paisley*

Thank you SO MUCH CLAUDIA AND FINN'S FAN for saying that GRIN is taking Paisley.
What a Heartbreaker he is!!!!!!


----------

